# Can't Load A Website....Please Help



## deleted141010 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd appreciate any help you all might be able to give me. I am unable to access a certain website on my computer. I get a page from them saying that they are under maintenance. I've discovered that I am able to access it from other computers however. I emailed the site's admin and he said that it seems I am going to the old server.

I have done all of the following with no results:

1. cleared IE and Mozilla Caches, cookes, bookmarks etc.
2. edited the registry and cleared up some problems there
3. used system restore to restore to old config
4. rebooted

I'm stumped. Can anyone help??


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there....

What's the website address?

When you're on the computers which load the page properly, why don't you create a favourite and then copy across the favourite to the computer which doesn't work? I know you said you cleared out the bookmarks but if the site admin says you're going to the old server, if you use the address from a working pc, that should sort it


----------



## deleted141010 (Jul 29, 2006)

it's newsarama.com

and i use the same adress. it just doesnt work on my computer.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Does loading a cached Google page work?

Go to Google and type newsarama in and the search then select cached


----------



## deleted141010 (Jul 29, 2006)

nickster_uk said:


> Does loading a cached Google page work?
> 
> Go to Google and type newsarama in and the search then select cached


Ok, when I do that I can see the page, yet when I try to click on anything, it takes me back to that old familiar maintenance page.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hmmmm so if you try loading up:

http://blog.newsarama.com/

You still get the 'old server' page?

Also, what anti-virus, firewall, anti-spyware products do you have installed?


----------



## deleted141010 (Jul 29, 2006)

[email protected] has always worked for some reason. It's the message I always get when I got there. A banner for them and a link to the blog. The actual site....nothing. I have McAfee Firewall and Viruscan. I also use Spybot


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Any of those products can effect webpages....as a test completely disable them one by one then try loading the page to see if that helps. If after disabling one, it still doesn't load, disable the next and try again etc. Start with Spybot then Viruscan then the firewall.

Don't be too long doing that though as you will be unprotected.

Also, do you currently have Windows Firewall on too?

Have you checked IE properties to make sure you haven't accidently added the site into the restricted sites section?


----------



## deleted141010 (Jul 29, 2006)

nickster,
i tried that with all but windows firewall. when i go to that, it says "due to a unidentified problem, windows cannot access firewall". could that be related?


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

you may also want to check the dns addresses on both machines to be sure that are the same, you may be being directed to the old address by an expired dns. To do this click on start, run type cmd then type ipconfig /all. Be sure that you check both the primary and secondary dns addresses are the same. If not copy and paste the results from both machines here.


----------



## deleted141010 (Jul 29, 2006)

The problems seems to have corrected itself somehow. Thanx for all the advice guys.


----------

